

Startups Worth Risking Your Career For - rmah
http://www.businessinsider.com/16-startups-worth-risking-your-career-for-2013-1?op=1

======
malandrew
Any company past series A is not really a risk anymore. IIRC they have about a
~60% of having an exit that is not a loss once they reach series A. That's
4-6x better than for seed funded companies. Most of the companies on that list
are in fact the opposite of risk. Most will actually add pedigree to your
résumé because they probably already have stringent hiring practices that make
sure they only hire the best talent, so if you join them you are likely to be
identified as talented by others.

------
dkhenry
I think most of those are past the "Risk your career over" stage. Most of
those names are well known and past the we are going out of business tomorrow
if we don't get outside funding stage.

However if you do find a company its _always_ worth risking your career for.
Don't let anyone tell you differently If your in a big safe corporation your
missing out on both life and potential profit.

------
bifrost
I love the photo for snapchat. It accurately describes what I think about
online photo/video apps - its all about the lulz. Kinda makes me want to work
there.

